# Roy macdonald kenpo



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2018)

So I'm going to be spending a few months in jersey in the Channel Islands and thought I'd look around for a couple of kenpo places. The biggest one is run by Roy macdonald who's a 9th Dan in kenpo. He runs his school full time and he was one of the people who carried ed Parkers coffin at his funeral and his team has good comp success.

There's another one I found run by a guy called Ian Harris who's a 7th Dan under graham lelliot who seems to have a decent rep but not as big a name.

Just wondering if anyone's heard those names and can give any details about them.


----------



## Jusroc (Sep 28, 2021)

Hello, sorry if my reply is a lot later than when you posted.
I live in Jersey, Channel Islands, and grew up doing Kenpo as a kid (from the age of 11)

I was originally a student of Grahame L'Elliot (the west club) and then later trained with all the clubs I could, more so because around 15, i turned into a training obsessive. During the time i did this, it was quiet rare for someone to do that, although now, among BJJ / Judo / MMA people, it is more the norm rather than a rarity.

Nonetheless, I can say that I trained with both the main clubs and both, Roy MacDonald and Ian Harris's sides are good.

Roy MacDonald and Grahame L'Elliot are both 1st generation students of GM Ed Parker Snr.
They both have extensive experience in Kenpo and training with various high ranking Kenpo people.

Both Roy MacDonald and Ian Harris also have various black belts who train under them, including a number of high ranking black belts.

In Jersey, there are also a number of other clubs, started by various other people.
Bernie Drakes is a well experienced Kenpo Instructor who trains under Paul Mills 10th Dan version of Kenpo.

Again, another great guy, worthy of considering.
As to which club to train with, I think their all worthy of consideration. Some people's teaching style and personality may suit you more than others.

Best try and it and see.


----------

